# Car choice around £5500



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Ive recently Sold my Type R 

Fantastic car but has became unpractical for my daily commute. ive never owned a diesel and have been advised against due to market values and future plans to eliminate them which is a good fair comment. but they also fit the bill for my daily 40+ mile motorway trip. 

Im Doing around 200mile + any weekend trips with the family, so ideally looking for a 4 door. a little comfort with a little power when needed.

been and viewed 3 cars so far and lets just say they were no where near as described and thats me being nice.

cars I considered that I like look wise , features and size 

BMW 525/530D around 2006-2008
BMW 330/325D same years 
Audi A3 Sportback 140 or 170 model.

read a few bad reviews on common faults on the 5 series, swirl flaps and so on, so it put me off a little but love the looks.

drove the 330d auto and it was a fantastic drive and size, Body work was shocking :wall: ( meant to have been immaculate )

haven't drove a 5 series or A3 yet but will be on Friday as a lad ive been talking to has both in his possesion. Spoke to Andy and he's reccomded a few nice big comfy cars for me to consider, Like early CLS mercs and a few Jags, so just looking for other options and views. Thank you 

Must have ideally:

4/5 doors 
comfy 
reliable 
half decent power 

The A3 I'm viewing is the 2.0tdi 140ps and the 5 series is the 525D 2.5 177bhp model ( went to a 3.0 around 2007 197bhp ) 

both described as immaculate and the guy sounds genuine. 

Cheers all.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Peugeot 508?
There's one on auto trader 11 plate 2.0 hdi, less than 50k in budget.

Or not premium enough?

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Golf gttdi might work for you. Great on fuel and as much fun as a gti


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

nice looking motor but not a french car fan at all sorry.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

what about skoda Octavia, could even sneak in a VRS TDI CR for about 6K :thumb:


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Audi A6 Quattro s line if poss. They have good resale value and once you’ve driven Quattro it’s hard to drive others:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi bud.

Just a few alternatives

Mazda 6 2.2d sport

Lexus is220d sport

Mondeo 2.2 tdci titanium x

However, my choice would be a Volvo s40 2.4 D5 R-design - sounds awesome with a 5 pot engine. 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201711271617294?atmobcid=soc3

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Seat Leon FR tdi170? I had one and it was a brilliant car and with a map produced ample power too!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you tried looking for some reliable high-mileage cars? 
If comfort's the main priority, you might get lucky with a Volvo V70, an C/E-Class or an Audi A6?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Honda Accord 2.2 Dtec Type S?

As with all Accords, easy to drive, handles well, comfortable, well spec'd and OK ish performance. It also stands out from the sea of Audi, BMW and Merc company cars.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Some brilliant ideas thank you
will be having a look over them all to find out more. 

Cheers all


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got an Alpina D3. Common faults as you mention are swirl flaps - can be blanked off for circa £100 ( do before they fail!). Another common problem is a blocked DPF from doing short journeys or if a glow plug fails it stops the auto regeneration of the DPF.

BMW will tell you the DPF needs replacing at £2000+. They can be force regenerated by a garage so long as all the other parts of the engine are running ok - eg failed glow plugs will make the fault reoccur,

I can't imagine the 180bhp 525D would be that powerful for the size of the car. Would go for the 330/530 if I was looking again. 

The M Sports look nicer but on the 3 series E90 the ride was rubbish in my opinion. I drove a few before getting the Alpina, which although on 19" wheels with 265/30/19 tyres has a way better ride than an M Sport.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I love my D5 V50, as good if not better than German quality, super comfy and practical and power to spare, but, like you, my needs have changed so I am swapping too, albeit the other way to a small petrol. For 6k you could get a D5 in most models, even a couple of S60 around for that if you don’t mind the mileage. Definitely worth looking at the Swedish option.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Trouble with looking at whats on your list is their inherent popularity keeps prices high.

Going for a left field choice will get you far more car for your money.

I'd definitely be steering clear of diesel. Sales of new diesels has fallen by about 25% in the last few months. Demand for used diesels is showing early signs of dropping but it will gather momentum. Buying a diesel now before prices have been impacted could cost you dear come resale time. Drop in demand for used diesels will see drops in prices.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Absolutely Andy. I guess it’s just a matter of when. 330ds and Audi’s seem to be holding the last 4-6weeks I’ve been looking but it’s only a matter of time.

Unfortunately it’s either a diesel with a little power or a small petrol engine to get similar mpg.

I’ve found nothing so far I’d happily go and buy.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Spike85 said:


> Absolutely Andy. I guess it's just a matter of when. 330ds and Audi's seem to be holding the last 4-6weeks I've been looking but it's only a matter of time.
> 
> Unfortunately it's either a diesel with a little power or a small petrol engine to get similar mpg.
> 
> I've found nothing so far I'd happily go and buy.


What kind of MPG would keep you happy?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

The cars you have been looking at must be high mileage? 
If you've had a type r you must be used to almost bullet proof reliability so why not just go with a Japanese petrol? 
With high mileage diesels you will be expecting to see issues with clutches, dpfs and egr valves? 

Mine does about 38 to 40 on the motorway and is comfortable and is loaded with kit. Town diving it eats petrol but I have the reliability to off set any big bills you would see on a diesel. 

My last car was also a type r ep3 which I had from new. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

What about Lexus GS?


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Around 30-40mpg would be ideal I guess. anything more is a bonus. 

Yes the last four years have been worry free driving, ep3 then the fn2. Both fantastic but looking for a nice 4 door car now. 

the last two 525ds I've enquired on have both been on 100,000. so nothing major.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As per my previous post, stick with Honda and look at the Accord.

Or if you are happy to go petrol, look to a Legend, unrivalled luxury for the price.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice cars those Legends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Spike85 said:


> Around 30-40mpg would be ideal I guess. anything more is a bonus.
> 
> Yes the last four years have been worry free driving, ep3 then the fn2. Both fantastic but looking for a nice 4 door car now.
> 
> the last two 525ds I've enquired on have both been on 100,000. so nothing major.


I've got a lexus is250 sel auto. Stuffed with kit and so smooth and quiet. I paid 7k over a year ago for mine which was 1 owner with full lexus history and 35k on the clock. I've seen them on auto trader with full lexus history for the money you have.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I would also get the is250, silky smooth transmission and decent reliability. Should be able to get 33-35mpg easily


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Was going to suggest that Lexus or similar. Perfectly executed, not hordes of them around and the interior and equipment levels will be top notch.

7K for a car with only 35,000 miles on it is a joke. Bet you can't buy a German for that.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

ollienoclue said:


> Was going to suggest that Lexus or similar. Perfectly executed, not hordes of them around and the interior and equipment levels will be top notch.
> 
> 7K for a car with only 35,000 miles on it is a joke. Bet you can't buy a German for that.


Not with that level of kit that's for sure!


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

That Lexus is really nice. Sort of got my head set on a bmw 3 series and at the same time time I’m thinking sod mpg and get a petrol again. Never owned a diesel as I work with them daily and said I’d never own one. 

The market is rife with utter crap nowadays with people who don’t care about cars at all. They can’t even be decent to list them with there issues. Would rather wait until you arrive and make a story up.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Saab 9-3. Or 9-5. Get a nice one for your budget.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I tend to type my price in Pistonheads to see what is available, the guy I buy cars from has reduced the price of all his diesels significantly recently. Seem to be plenty of bigger cars available with reasonable mpg. 

I have had Volvos before plus the refurbishment of the paint now achievable, every car range have specific traits so good hunting.

John Tht.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Saab would be another contender. Can you still get parts?

Some of the older Volvos would be pretty safe, lots about have done crazy miles and they are well equipped.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Another oddball car to throw into the mix.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201712091950497?atmobcid=soc3

Lovely looking car, lovely seats, nice spec and looks like he's done some maintenance according to the advert.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Another oddball car to throw into the mix.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201712091950497?atmobcid=soc3
> 
> Lovely looking car, lovely seats, nice spec and looks like he's done some maintenance according to the advert.


Looks 100 times better than that lexus that's for sure. I was all set to buy a Guilietta Veloce 240 before we knew the wife was expecting a 3rd little one, so had to go for the C4 GP instead, not much difference :lol:

James.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Alfa, parts can be a real balls ache though.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

ollienoclue said:


> Alfa, parts can be a real balls ache though.


I'm test driving a Giulietta on Saturday, :driver: nom nom!


----------

